# Achieving Ultimate Accuracy: The 2015 ELITE Victory?



## Lonnie Evans (Aug 20, 2014)

Is that MSRP for the bow in target colors or their Ninja blackout model? If it is for target colors, do you know the MSRP for the Ninja?


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

1249 for target colors. 949 for Ninja.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

well hoe are these working out


----------

